# First Boston Butt is off but there's no bark!



## dtsdowntosmoke (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey everyone. 

I wanted to try my hand with a boston butt today so I fired up the MES electric this morning at 0515 with a 4.5 pounder. 

I prepped it with mustard and Jeff's rub yesterday and it looked good to go. I will try to attach a pic here but having trouble doing it from my ipad. 

At 0815 after 2.5 hours at 230* the IT reached 160* and I took it out, foiled it and put some some of Chef Jimmy's foil juice on it. 

3 hours later at 1145 the IT was at 207 so I pulled it out and unwrapped it. Im not sure if it was because I put so much of Jimmy's juice on it or because I foiled it or what  but it looked very moist. It didn't look dark with bark at all. It was litterally like squishy. I was really hoping for some bark. 

I can't post pics from my ipad but I will get them on soon. 

It's now 1215 and the butt is resting wrapped in a towel where I added the other part of Jimmy's juice and the drippings from the butt. I put it  in the oven (no the oven isnt on). I didnt have a cooler here. 

I would like to hear your thoughts. 

Thanks,

BB


----------



## smoking b (Feb 10, 2013)

What did it look like when you foiled it? Was it soft & moist then? Were you using water in your pan & was your exhaust vent wide open?

I use a dry chamber in my MES & never foil butts - I like the bark too much & they come out great that way...


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 10, 2013)

Afternoon DTS...If you want bark, and it sounds like you do, then don't foil!  The foiling pretty much does away with any bark that formed until you wrapped it.  This is common, you didn't do anything wrong.

I do not foil my butts or briskets for the simple reason that I love bark.

Good luck on the next one!

Bill


----------



## dtsdowntosmoke (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Smoking B and Bill-

I'm so dissapointed. I've been Thinking about this bark for 3 freaking days! Ha!

Guess there is a learning curve on this too. 

One more question. 

At 1345 today the butt will have rested for 2 hours. What should I do with it until our 5:30 dinner? I was going to pull it but then I didnt know if I should put it in the oven, crock potor fridge. 

What would the recommendations be?

Thanks!


----------



## linguica (Feb 10, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> What did it look like when you foiled it? Was it soft & moist then? Were you using water in your pan & was your exhaust vent wide open?
> 
> I use a dry chamber in my MES & never foil butts - I like the bark too much & they come out great that way...


X2  best advice


----------



## dtsdowntosmoke (Feb 10, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> What did it look like when you foiled it? Was it soft & moist then? Were you using water in your pan & was your exhaust vent wide open?
> I use a dry chamber in my MES & never foil butts - I like the bark too much & they come out great that way...



Smoking B - it was soft and moist when we foiled it. Vents were open the whole tme. I did have water in my pan when I started,but I noticed that it had all evaporated when I had finished. I'm not sure how long it had been gone, but there certainly wasnt any left at 1145. 

Next time- no foil and no water for sure.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 10, 2013)

DTSDownToSmoke said:


> At 1345 today the butt will have rested for 2 hours. What should I do with it until our 5:30 dinner? I was going to pull it but then I didnt know if I should put it in the oven, crock potor fridge.
> 
> What would the recommendations be?
> 
> Thanks!


If you are expecting to eat it all I would pull it an put it in the crockpot.  I usually pull and separate into 1 lb containers and freeze at least 5 pounds.  

You could also pull it and put it in shallow pans , cover and into the fridge until you are ready to heat it up.

Or...put in more towels and let it rest until you are ready to pull it.  In my experience it will stay hot for about 4 - 5 hours.

Bill


----------



## smoking b (Feb 10, 2013)

DTSDownToSmoke said:


> Thanks Smoking B and Bill-
> 
> I'm so dissapointed. I've been Thinking about this bark for 3 freaking days! Ha!
> 
> ...


You can put it in a crock pot with the juices to keep it warm - since you don't have any hard bark it won't affect it. I have left them in the cooler for over 5 hours & they were still hot enough to burn you when I took them out but you said you had it in the oven...

Try putting play sand in your water pan & cover it with foil so you can reuse it - does a lot better job with stabilizing temps.


----------



## dtsdowntosmoke (Feb 10, 2013)

So I've decided to leave it wrapped until around 3. At that time we'll pull it and put it in the crock pot. When I do put it in the crock pot should I put the juice in with it? I dont want it to be swimming in juice since we are using it for sandwiches. 

Thanks!


----------



## dtsdowntosmoke (Feb 10, 2013)

Also, sorry for all of the questions. Prior to my smoking hobby the only cooking I had ever done was in a microwave.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 10, 2013)

DTSDownToSmoke said:


> So I've decided to leave it wrapped until around 3. At that time we'll pull it and put it in the crock pot. *When I do put it in the crock pot should I put the juice in with it?* *I dont want it to be swimming in juice since we are using it for sandwiches.*
> 
> Thanks!


Yep...just don't put too much juice in...just what you want.

Bill


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 10, 2013)

DTSDownToSmoke said:


> Also, sorry for all of the questions. Prior to my smoking hobby the only cooking I had ever done was in a microwave.


Dude...we love questions...it's what we do besides smoke & drink and listen to the wife...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  and drink...







   Gotta go....wife just walked in!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 10, 2013)

DTSDownToSmoke said:


> Also, sorry for all of the questions. Prior to my smoking hobby the only cooking I had ever done was in a microwave.


Don't worry about the questions - that's how you learn!  There are lots of good folks on here willing to help


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 10, 2013)

Forget all the mustard,spritzing and such..leave the smoker closed..

Read this...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128258/todays-smoke-a-tale-of-two-butts

  Craig


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 10, 2013)

> Dude...we love questions...it's what we do besides smoke & drink and listen to the wife...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha! I'm smoking (and thinking about drinking) while my husband did the weekly grocery shopping and is now cleaning the carpets!!!

Photo added only to preserve the Big Guy's manhood :)












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Feb 10, 2013


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 10, 2013)

DTSDownToSmoke said:


> Also, sorry for all of the questions. Prior to my smoking hobby the only cooking I had ever done was in a microwave.


I either did it in the microwave or on the grill at a temp that was hotter than heck! If it was 500 degrees I wasn't happy! I've actually "roasted" a tday turkey at 450 in the oven! 

Low and slow is new to me, I actually bought our smoker for The Big Guy for Christmas...Now, I won't let him touch it! Tons of research, TONS, since Christmas... I smoke every weekend now, slowly changing one thing at a time to fine-tune... Have a blast, be patient and smoke on!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 10, 2013)

Lean trimmed butt + no foil + dry smoke chamber = Super moist juicy pork with Awesome bark

I learned a lot from Eric and these two threads, took my pork to a whole new level:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...dry-smoke-chamber-q-view-finished#post_855699

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...t-dry-smoke-chamber-q-view-method#post_830635


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 10, 2013)

smokeusum said:


> Haha! I'm smoking (and thinking about drinking) while my husband did the weekly grocery shopping and is now cleaning the carpets!!!
> 
> Photo added only to preserve the Big Guy's manhood :)
> 
> ...


LOL...hey, at least you're cooking!!!!  

Y'all know I'm just messin' round!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Tell the big guy he is a lucky, lucky man!!!

Bill


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 10, 2013)

> LOL...hey, at least you're cooking!!!!
> 
> Y'all know I'm just messin' round!
> Tell the big guy he is a lucky, lucky man!!!
> ...



Haha! Awesome, Bill!! I'm the lucky one; he's cleaning up after MY dogs, MY cats, and does the grocery shopping because I come home with one bag of grocery ($200), 3 pairs of shoes ($200--WHAT?! THERE WAS A SALE!!) and then ask "What's for dinner?"


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 10, 2013)

DTS......change the setting for SMF....to mobile on your Ipad ....will let you upload pics then.


----------



## dtsdowntosmoke (Feb 10, 2013)

image.jpg



__ dtsdowntosmoke
__ Feb 10, 2013






So this is my butt before I put it in the fridge Friday evening. Yellow mustard and Jeff's Rub!


----------



## dtsdowntosmoke (Feb 10, 2013)

image.jpg



__ dtsdowntosmoke
__ Feb 10, 2013






So this is the finished product. Prior to resting. Unfortunately there was no bark but it was very juicy.


----------



## dtsdowntosmoke (Feb 10, 2013)

image.jpg



__ dtsdowntosmoke
__ Feb 10, 2013






This is the final result after being pulled. I'm not going lie. I thought that it really was excellent. Next time I'm going to use no foil or water as I really want some bark. Unfortunately I am going to be out of town next weekend so no smoking for me.


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 10, 2013)

Con





DTSDownToSmoke said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations!!!! Great job!!!


----------



## stanton (Feb 15, 2013)

Bigger is better!  Don't forget your friends.  They like BBQ too.  Use an 8 to 10 lb. butt.  Give it a good coat of Lawreys, garlic salt, and a light coat of coarse pepper.  You should not be able to see much if any meat through this coating of spices.  

Cook it fat side down at 265.  Spray with water, apple juice..... Or whatever liquid you like every 20 minutes or so.  In about 4 hours, the bark should be looking real nice.  Lay out a double layer of heavy duty aluminum foil and put the butt on it.   Cover it with a few passes of honey and about a TBSP of Louisiana Hot sauce ( or whatever your favorite sauce is) and wrap up the foil tightly around the butt.  Continue the cooking until the core temp is 198.  Stick the probe in to the middle of the butt, but don't come into contact with the bone.  You need the core meat temp.  The bone conducts heat better than the meat and may register a higher temp if the probe is touching the bone.

When the core hits 198, take it off the cooker, opens the foil, and glaze it with your favorite sauce (I like meat flavor, not sauce, so I don't sauce), but most people seem to like the added sweetness from the sauce.  Once the sauce sets (about 5 minutes), you can now pull the butt.  Put the butt in a large bowl and add 1/4 cup brown sugar and a TBSP of garlic salt.   The easiest way I know to pull the meat is to put on cotton gloves, then pull surgical gloves over the cotton gloves, and just squish the meat.  There is some white meat around the bone that is long and stringy, and may have to be torn into smaller chunks, but the rest should just fall apart into nice sized chunks.  If you hit the 198 ending temp, the meat should just fall apart.  A good meat thermometer like the Thermapen is a great investment if you are going to do much BBQ.  It is a fast reading temp probe that allows you to get into the cooker, stab the meat, and get out in under 5 seconds.

If you go much higher than 198, the pork tends to be too tender, actually mushy.  Novice BBQ fanatics think it is great, but get smarter with time and realize that quality degrades when the meat is overcooked.


----------



## vtmecheng (Feb 15, 2013)

Biggest thing here is you need a bigger butt (hehehe) and no foil for nice bark.  A larger section of meat will need a lot longer in the smoker so the outside of it will have a chance to harden up.  You smoked a small piece of meat, which I am still surprised finished so fast, and it was only exposed to smoke for under 3 hours.  Get a bone-in butt that's around 8 lbs and give her some love for 12 or more hours, smoking for at least the first 5.  I'm a fat side up guy but others go fat down, not sure it really matters as the marbled fat is what really keeps things juicy.  Actually, I cut most of the external fat off because it keeps the bark from forming and blocks smoke from getting to the meat.

For a good and easy recipe try a google search for "Alton Brown Pulled Pork."  I'm a big fan of how this turns out when a little extra chili powder is added but again everyone has their own tastes (which is probably why so many BBQ restaurants sell what I consider to be bland).


----------

